# Would You Bid This Way?



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

I went out to a property today for a code violation. It was 2 hours away and I carried my 12.5 yard dump trailer to do the job on the spot immediately if needed. What I found required a skid steer (for debris removal) as it was in the woods and holes had been dug where someone started to bury material but stopped before covering it up. There was also a single wide house trailer that's half caved in on the property that no one seemed to know about. You can see it in the satellite view of the property. 

I am not the first vendor to go out to this property, as evidenced by some door lock changes and a notice hung on a door. The previous vendor definitely didn't do their job, no key lock box, only 1 of 3 locks changed, and notice only hung on one door, not even to mention that there's plenty of debris out in the manicured part of the property (it's a 17 acre property, they literally checked roughly 1/4 acre of it). I know this is probably going to create a charge back on the previous vendor, and while I hate it for them, HOW DO YOU MISS AN ENTIRE TRAILER AND DEBRIS? Seriously, all it took was looking up the side road from the front of the property to see it.

All of that being said, I'm including an image of my actual bid, and looking for feedback on it. Initially they offered me $30 a cubic yard to immediately start today, but I told them that wasn't possible because of needing equipment. I was also open to discussion about the cost but they didn't answer the phone before close today or return the message I left. 


So for the actual bid, I inflated the cost of dumpsters by $75 each because if I go over their ton allowable, they charge $75 per extra ton, inflated the equipment rental by $50 to cover fuel cost, and inflated the cost of the pipe saw by $20 to buy blades, gas, and 2 cycle oil. 

Please let me know how you all feel about this, as I am still new to this. I felt with the high cost of the job, I needed to show them why the bid was so high. I didn't include line items for my gas, employees, or things of that sort, because that would be incurred any way.

On a final note, I usually haul away all of my own debris, but with the job being 2 hours from us (one way) and the strict disposal from the local landfill there, hiring a dumpster company makes it much more efficient on completing the job and reduces the headache on me.


----------



## putersnoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Up your debris..You control the camera.After years in the business you realize you have some control.😇


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

putersnoop said:


> Up your debris..You control the camera.After years in the business you realize you have some control.😇


For roughly 2-3 days, I can profit roughly $5000. I don't generally have those type of profit margins, but is more in line with my goals. I want to be fair to the company, as they've been fair to me so far. This is in line with what I would expect from private customers for the work / time involved. 

What would you suggest should be debris total?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Only be fair to yourself.


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

I ended up getting the debris removal, but not the trailer removal part of the job. I completed it in one day, like I had assumed it would take. All in all, it went pretty well, and I truly hope they decide to remove the trailer as well.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

MHauling said:


> Please let me know how you all feel about this, as I am still new to this. I felt with the high cost of the job, I needed to show them why the bid was so high. I didn't include line items for my gas, employees, or things of that sort, because that would be incurred any way.
> 
> On a final note, I usually haul away all of my own debris, but with the job being 2 hours from us (one way) and the strict disposal from the local landfill there, hiring a dumpster company makes it much more efficient on completing the job and reduces the headache on me.


if it was profitable for you- great. 

no matter what stage you're at in the game (beginner or matured), using cost estimators seem to help align with prices common for that area. keep up the good work and keep on pushing thru.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Bear said:


> if it was profitable for you- great.
> 
> no matter what stage you're at in the game (beginner or matured), using cost estimators seem to help align with prices common for that area. keep up the good work and keep on pushing thru.


Purely out of curiosity, what CE software do you recommend a guy in the preservation business should use?


----------



## Dhwfieldwork (Sep 8, 2018)

Personally we work on HUD prices less 25% discount on most jobs. I never pay more than the 25% discount but therr are times when the job reqires it, the discount may be less. 

I do my bids on cost plus what I think I can get away with and usually use Homewyse.com to get the range. I'm always open to negotiate and make it up on another order. Building good relationships with the property agents is crutial to getti g a lot of bussiness.


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

Dhwfieldwork said:


> Personally we work on HUD prices less 25% discount on most jobs. I never pay more than the 25% discount but therr are times when the job reqires it, the discount may be less.
> 
> I do my bids on cost plus what I think I can get away with and usually use Homewyse.com to get the range. I'm always open to negotiate and make it up on another order. Building good relationships with the property agents is crutial to getti g a lot of bussiness.


I personally went 17% higher on yardage then they initially offered me on this job, and showed them the cost of dumpsters (which I ended up going over on weight by almost 12 tons total), but they said they would work with me on total yardage, as it was roughly 20 yards higher than initially bid. I also made myself available on short notice for a code violation that would prevent the property from being sold, so I believe that counts for something with this company. They actually even told me they wish everyone would break down the bid like I did, so it makes it easier for them to justify the cost. As long as they're fair to me, I'll be fair to them, that's what builds good business.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

safeguard dropout said:


> Purely out of curiosity, what CE software do you recommend a guy in the preservation business should use?


preservation industry is vertically integrated as much as it is horizontal.

I'll try to be as brief & Clear as possible. 

This opinion is also shared by; Litigation Consultant, Independent Consultant, General Adjuster, Insurance Expert, Adjunct Professor, Claims Specialist, Guest Lecturer, Guest Speaker & Contractor.

Xact you have more autonomy. *If you know what to do with it, you can make it sing.* 

The Problem is... Every, 100% of the contractors providing property preservation services... are not using Xact to its full potential. Xact has the support/training but there's a different set of rules to also consider. 

XACT - *If you know what to do with it, you can make it sing.* 

each CE tool will give different prices on some lines and same on other lines. No matter what CE you use, the question is- does it turn YOU a profit? 

artificial intelligence is learning so fast, there's a small window for all contractors to EXPLOIT their clients for profits. 

*DISCLAIMER*
I DO NOT WORK FOR XACT, REPAIRBASE, OR ANY OTHER COST ESTIMATOR AT THE TIME OF THIS POST AND HAVE NO INTENTIONS TO DOING SO. I DO NOT RECEIVE PROFITS, REVENUE SHARE OR COMMISSIONS OF ANY SORT. THE INFORMATION WE SHARE, IS SIMPLY FROM OUR PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> . . .there's a small window for all contractors to EXPLOIT their clients for profits. . .


 I've been profiting from my P&P clients for the last 12 years. Why do you say the window is so small? Are you referring to the extreme lack of volume lately?


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

PropPresPro said:


> I've been profiting from my P&P clients for the last 12 years. Why do you say the window is so small? Are you referring to the extreme lack of volume lately?


Technology, Scorecard and Prices. 

if PPW or your clients' platform (vendor360, MSI, MM, Altisource, Assurant(xome), Asons(northsight) etc... is the only technology you're relying on... you're as strong as your weakest link.

A company touting they reduce their clients cost by decreasing your fees. right on their website. backed by billions and maintain a lot of square feet, if they're touting that, it's safe to say they can back it up. Technology allows them to get work before anyone else.

what I mean by a small window- the opportunity is not the same. 


I'm not going to be on here much due to Christmas and a new business launching in 2019, but if you have specific questions or there's any way I could help, don't hesitate to ask directly. I'll answer to the best of my ability or let you know that I don't know but help you obtain the answer.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> Technology, Scorecard and Prices.
> 
> if PPW or your clients' platform (vendor360, MSI, MM, Altisource, Assurant(xome), Asons(northsight) etc... is the only technology you're relying on... you're as strong as your weakest link.
> 
> ...


That clears it up, Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Bear said:


> > A company touting they reduce their clients cost by decreasing your fees. right on their website. backed by billions and maintain a lot of square feet, if they're touting that, it's safe to say they can back it up. Technology allows them to get work before anyone else.
> 
> 
> So all claims made by a a company on the internet are automatically true?....or just yours?
> ...


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

Agree. Up the Debris


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

safeguard dropout said:


> So all claims made by a a company on the internet are automatically true?....or just yours?


*facts and statistics reveal what are facts. *




safeguard dropout said:


> Same as what??!!


*The same as yesterday.*



safeguard dropout said:


> How much is that going to cost me? :eek



*For You- nothing but no more rhetorical questions fair enough? *


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Bear said:


> > *facts and statistics reveal what are facts. *
> 
> 
> facts reveal facts? OK, that seems pretty straight forward.
> ...


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

safeguard dropout said:


> facts and statistics reveal what are facts. facts reveal facts? OK, that seems pretty straightforward.


agree. 



safeguard dropout said:


> The same as yesterday. Is the "window of opportunity" bigger and better yesterday or today? I actually think it's better today.



I believe opportunities are always around. sometimes we realize it, other times we don't. specifically speaking about residential repair and maintenance and the entire property preservation realm- Very much different today than it was yesterday. 




safeguard dropout said:


> Hey, you're trying to sell me something. As a potential client, don't I get to ask lots of questions?



sure you can ask questions- how can I help?


----------

